# oil filter housing --by pass or not



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

Have been working on my 400 68 gto---took engine apart after previous owner rebuilt only a few thousand miles ago -- found rod bearings and to some degree main bearing wear ---looked like grit wore very prematurely--maybe the oil filter didn't do it's job--maybe the by pass let in too much infiltered oil--wondering if there is any thing I should do to make sure this does not happen again---Any comments would be appreaciated--Ken


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Failure of the bypass is a possibility but if it was just "gone thru" and it looks like hamburger inside, my bet would be on the engine being full of dirt/machine chips or both at the time of reassembly. Someone could've poured grit down the engine after also and contaminated the oil. Hard to say without knowing what was "supposed" to have been done during the rebuild.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like the previous owner didn't do the rebuild right if he actually did a rebuild at all. To have the crank turned and machined and the bearings replaced to proper sizes ect.... . All parts should have been clean and assembled after any machine work. To many old 400's out there for it to be a filter problem.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Neglect to change the oil for an extended length of time will have the same effect.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've inspected a lot of engines with the same problem, and it was always a cleanliness issue: chips/debris in the oil galleries and nooks and crannies. Doesn't take long for bad ju-ju to happen...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not properly cleaning the engine parts prior to re-assembly would be my bet.


----------

